# ship seeds to usa???



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone know of any website that they BOUGHT and RECIEVED seeds from and live in the united states??? please post info thanks  im lookin for good seeds


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> anyone know of any website that they BOUGHT and RECIEVED seeds from and live in the united states??? please post info thanks  im lookin for good seeds


Sure, lot's of people here have bought seeds from Nirvana and recieved them in the states.

Good luck to you man.

Try their Aurora Indica. They say "It's the strongest Indica we have", and I can vouch for that. I just cured a crop of it, and it's so strong that one of my friends has told me he doesn't want to smoke it because it's too strong for him. Hehe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

*We bought from the following two seed banks with great results. *

*www.seedboutique.com *

*www.peakseeds.com *

*Good luck.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2007)

*www.cannabean.com* or *www.drchronic.com*


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 21, 2007)

thank you guys : )


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 21, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> thank you guys : )


 

thats a waste to not inhale .... jackass.. lol


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 21, 2007)

haha yea BUSHYKUSH lol what a bastard clinton probably did inhale he just said he didnt lol


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 21, 2007)

yea exactly... same thing i told my parents when i first got caught.. lol lol


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 21, 2007)

hahah thats so funny i think we all been there : )


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 24, 2007)

www.drchronic.com is fast and reliable. I ordered seeds from them one week after ordering from bcbud depot. I am still waiting on the bcbud depot seeds but the dr.s seeds are sexy little sprouts now(f13 from dj shorts)


----------



## NLgrower (Mar 24, 2007)

I just bought some northern lights from NIRVANA and they shipped to the states they had a nice way of stealth shipping them.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2007)

oh yea with seed botique send the money order rush shipping isent a money order once dint get there until 28 days later but got the order 6 days later so if u send it 2 3 days hipping ull get your seeds in 8 days or so plus u get them in the pack unlike dr.chronic dumb sorry that guy just kidda bugs me a little


----------



## fatman (Mar 24, 2007)

say has any one ever ordered beans with a green dot pre paid credit card?it has master card on it and is reloadable.thx man i need beans spring has sprung.lol


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

i have a  difrent  type of card but it the same bull *EDIT FOR LANGUAGE. PLEASE DO NOT USE ASTERISKS TO REPLACE LETTERS IN WORDS THAT WOULD NORMALLY BE CENCORED BY THE AUTO FILTER. IT JUST MAKES THE MODS JOB HARDER. REPEATED ATTEMPTS TO BYPASS THE LANGUAGE FILTER WILL RESULT IN YOUR ENTIRE POST BEING DELETED. LETS NOT GO THERE.* they still want your info. beat way to doit is buy one on amscot and order what ever worry free they go for around $6.00 wiht no personal info.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 25, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> anyone know of any website that they BOUGHT and RECIEVED seeds from and live in the united states??? please post info thanks  im lookin for good seeds



DrO  I got my lowryder #2 from http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/    Great epeople, good services and got them in four days with no extra shipping costs... the guy told me 5-7 but way faster.   A few others on this site used them including the more pro growers.  VEry satisfied ordering more soon.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 26, 2007)

I just received some from www.weedfarmer.com all their seeds are $25 USD.  It took 2 weeks from the time they shipped to arrive to me on the east coast.
Good luck.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 26, 2007)

how much is shipping for cannabean??


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 27, 2007)

Elite Genetics Bean Company E.G.B. Co. I used to use Dr.Chronic but after 1 lost order and 1 picked off I started using Elite and have had no problems since. Be well, 55


----------



## 3patas (Mar 27, 2007)

good luck on your new  crops guys


----------

